# transformer un Imac en moniteur ?



## Archimede (12 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir

Est-il possible de transformer un Imac 500 en moniteur ? Je souhaite l'utiliser avec un powerbook comme deuxieme écran pour de la vidéo ?

Merci 

Archimede


----------



## Caster (12 Janvier 2005)

Archimede a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Est-il possible de transformer un Imac 500 en moniteur ? Je souhaite l'utiliser avec un powerbook comme deuxieme écran pour de la vidéo ?
> 
> ...



J'en sais rien ..... mais je pense que tu t'es trompé pour poster ton thread .....   Fais gaffe ..... un modo va passer par là et te téléporter autre part


----------



## Archimede (12 Janvier 2005)

oui désolé j'ai déménagé....

Archimede


----------



## pèrejc (12 Janvier 2005)

avant que l'on te vire  

Il  me semble qu'il y a des ports vga au cul du mac (sous la trappe des barettes ram)  .


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> avant que l'on te vire
> 
> Il  me semble qu'il y a des ports vga au cul du mac (sous la trappe des barettes ram)  .



Il s'agit de ports de sortie et non d'entrée.

Ils est impossible de transformer un iMac en simple écran.


----------



## pèrejc (12 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit de ports de sortie et non d'entrée.
> 
> Ils est impossible de transformer un iMac en simple écran.


----------

